
Mark Zuckerberg on Decentralization - chatmasta
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10104380170714571&id=4
======
cyphunk
I feel I'm in the minority when I say decentralization shouldn't be an assumed
_good_ , as Zuckerberg does here. Very often decentralization is a form of
obfuscating responsibility. Centralization is not inherently good but it is
certainly good to know where to throw your molotov cocktails.

